
Facebook has collected your web browsing habits to target you with ads - jgalt212
http://mashable.com/2015/09/19/facebook-advertisers-likes
======
jgalt212
How is this different from Beacon (which got the FTC involved)?

[http://money.cnn.com/2011/11/29/technology/facebook_settleme...](http://money.cnn.com/2011/11/29/technology/facebook_settlement/)

